

RubyMotion: Dreams do come true - tamersalama
http://rubysource.com/rubymotion-dreams-do-come-true/

======
cpr
Being an Obj-C fan, I'd love to use Ruby, but I just can't stand the hybrid
message-passing notation.

It's a necessary compromise to fit into Ruby's syntax, perhaps, but why not
just go all the way (since it's otherwise not backwards compatible with Ruby,
or is it with Ruby 2.0?) and have full Smalltalk-like Objective-C-style
message passing?

------
keeran
Example of a well written, well tested RubyMotion app (according to the ML)

<https://github.com/tkadauke/TinyMon>

